# s13 tranny to s14 q?



## deucefourtysx (Mar 27, 2009)

okay so ive got a question for you guys. and its somewhat been asked before but it didnt fully answer the question im asking.

okay i have a s14 and was wondering if all of the stuff (clutch pedal, lines, ect...) would pull out of an s13 and bolt into the s14? i know that the tranny would bolt up but would all of the other stuff that come out of it work too?


----------

